# Myia's Bunny Blog 2011



## Myia09 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello guys! It has been *months* since I have posted..but new year, new blog! 

About me: I am a senior at Arizona State University. My graduating major is Women and Gender studies, with a focus on Women's History. I have a minor in U.S History. I work at Guthrie, as provider for special needs children and adults. I live in Arizona, and I love the desert and the heat 

I have a huge "zoo!" It is full of all sorts of animals. I usually talk about them all. So it isn't so much a bunny blog..but and animal blog! 

My Bunnies:

Chewbacca (aka Chewy). She is an almost 2 year old tort lionhead that was a "petstore" rescue. She is my heart bunny. 
Then there is Anakin, Chewy's bondmate. He is a 1 year old smoke lionhead/angora mix. He is super independent, but his fluff and cuteness makes up for it!







Then, the devil himself, Kinobe. Almost 2 year old holland lop full of energy and trouble!






Then I have two Chinchillas, Valentine and Casanova. They are adorable animals, but not for everyone! 









I also have a Fat Hammie! He is pretty old, but still kicking it! 





I also have three female mice..but I have no group photo!

I also have a new addition most people here on RO haven't seen..my newest baby, Wyatt. He is a cat from Nine Lives Rescue! He is a super friendly, loveable thing!





Now..that is the mammals. LOL. Now for the reptiles!

I have 3 African Fat tails. 1 male stripe, 1 female stripe, and 1 female normal. 









I also have 3 Leopard geckos. A male Mack Snow Engima, female Super Snow Eclipse, and a female Blazing Blizzard













I have 3 snakes. 1 corn snake, and 2 grey banded king snakes.













AND FINALLY 1 crested gecko! 





:shock:

Hahaha, I guess you never really realize what you have until you list it out! 
I hope to bring you guys lots of adorable stories and updates!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2011)

Love that you started a blog.


----------



## jcl_24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Blog-Warming!

:toast:
arty:

Looking forward to hearing more about your life with all of those creatures.

Jo xx


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice to see you around the blog section again!

Your animals are all adorable, as always. Congrats on all your new additions! I'm looking forward to hearing more stories about all of them.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys 

So, we adopted Wyatt from Nine Lives on Wednesday. 
We had actually fostered an adorable bengal cat, Padme. She came from a not so good situation...she was not getting proper food, and was mostly outdoors. 

Sure enough, like we expected, she wasn't good with the chinchillas. Fine with the buns, but not the chins. I was able to find her a good home in quick enough time where it was no problem. Here is a photo of her:






Well anyways, it made me really want a cat of my own. So we decided to look around. After literally NO LUCK, we stumbled about Wyatt at a Petco adoption center and it was perfect.

She was on some type of Cosco diet, and the adoption lady said it was close to Science Diet. After 3 days of pretty much not eating..I finally switched to Wellness. He CHOWED it down! 

The best part is that him and Kinobe get along so well!






Well I will update on the Chinchillas tomorrow!


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 11, 2011)

Wyatt is such pretty kitty. I wish I could have a cat, but Chris is allergic to them.

Oh Chris' aunt and uncle have two bengal cats, both rescues. They are sooo pretty!

Wellness is good stuff! I don't know much about cats, but Kit eats Wellness Core and he does amazing on it. I've tried to switch him to other (cheaper) brands and he just never does as well on anything else, I always end up going back to Wellness.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 12, 2011)

Petco's Rabbit Rally was horrible 
I was the only one who showed up. Then some lady had the audacity to ask me if she could adopt...then proceeded to tell me she breeds for meat to eat herself. I got it on audio video..but the file is too large to send. I am so depressed it isn't even funny. Finally, I stayed calm and I said "I can't give you that information since you breed for meat."

Why can't people adopt? I understand a lot of beginners (including myself) don't because of stupid reasons..but I feel like if I were to have the education I would have more than Kinobe. Chewy is a "rescue" if you count taking her out of those horrible conditions. Anyway, it is depressing. I have photos though.





My silly makeshift sign





The pen was small, but it is all I had


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Wyatt is such pretty kitty. I wish I could have a cat, but Chris is allergic to them.
> 
> Oh Chris' aunt and uncle have two bengal cats, both rescues. They are sooo pretty!
> 
> Wellness is good stuff! I don't know much about cats, but Kit eats Wellness Core and he does amazing on it. I've tried to switch him to other (cheaper) brands and he just never does as well on anything else, I always end up going back to Wellness.


Yeah I love Wellness. It really isn't too expensive, in reality. Unless you feed like Wal Mart food  Then I am sure comparatively it is lol.

I am having a hard time not feeding wet food from wellness. I am a sucker for wet food but everyone keeps telling me "Only as a treat!" LOL.


----------



## Yield (Feb 12, 2011)

[align=center]I was the only one who showed up for my Petco's rabbit rally as well. I can't believe they made a dog adoption event on the same Saturday.. I'm sorry that stupid lady came up and said that stuff to you. I hate people like that. =/

For our sign, we taped a Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary brochure to the table we sat at (it had a big picture of a bunny). We didn't have a pen for Silas. We had a leash and harness.. =P He's so laid back and friendly- even with all the dogs barking he took a nap in my lap and hopped around a bit. Showed a lot of interest in some kids that sat by him.

My veterinarian actually showed up- not expecting us to be there XD I should have took pictures.. =P

So did anyone show interest in adopting besides that evil lady?

Where were you in the Petco? We were right in front of the door =O


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, I was afraid that if I showed Kinobe as a holdable, adorable, soft rabbit it would reinforce the stereotype that rabbits like to be held and stuff lol! 

No, nobody showed interest. I talked to some people about rescue and adoption, but they were not interested. :/

We were off the the right in the small animal department.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Why can't people adopt? I understand a lot of beginners (including myself) don't because of stupid reasons..but I feel like if I were to have the education I would have more than Kinobe. Chewy is a "rescue" if you count taking her out of those horrible conditions. Anyway, it is depressing. I have photos though.


Hmmm so when I took at my 2010 blog, I feel horrible. I did do a lot of stupid things I don't even think I would do now. I wanted to get a brown velvet from my chins..what a stupid idea. I also notice I get super excited, but at least I don't ever actually do it. At least I sit down for awhile, and even if it is a bad idea, I don't do it. It has only been 1 year but it is amazing how things change. I want to stop and apologize for all my stupid behavior (Or my "wants."I don't think I actually did any of it) 

It really is funny how your perspective changes. I guess acutally volunteering and being involved has changed my life so dramatically.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 12, 2011)

Update on the Chinchillas 

I got the Chinchillas some special chinchilla wheels for each of them  They are expensive, but worth the investment. 





I also got them some adorable hay boxes!





I had tons of problem with the lady I bought them from..my package took a month to arrive. It was insane! 

The Chinchillas are good. They still fight, so they are separated. 

So I am in the process of ordering the FN 142 third level. I will switch out every 2 weeks who gets the 2 level cage. 

Here is the link so you get a picture of what I mean.
http://www.ferretnation.net/products-page/ferret-nation-cages/ferret-nation-143/

This is one of those things you need to prepare for when you have chins (or even rabbits!)


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2011)

I just have to ask.....did you use the polka dot sheets to hide poops, lol? Ingenious idea if it was intentional.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha no! That is a good idea though!


----------



## Yield (Feb 12, 2011)

Myia09 wrote:


> Yeah, I was afraid that if I showed Kinobe as a holdable, adorable, soft rabbit it would reinforce the stereotype that rabbits like to be held and stuff lol!
> 
> No, nobody showed interest. I talked to some people about rescue and adoption, but they were not interested. :/
> 
> We were off the the right in the small animal department.



[align=center]When people talked to me and showed interest, I made sure they knew that most of the bunnies at the rescue were shy and need a lot of work. =]

Aww =[ I wish people would show more interest.. But serious interest. Not "I want a cute bunny wabbit" interest.

One little girl was like "CAN I HAVE IT!?" about Silas and I was like "He's mine! :X"


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 12, 2011)

> Yeah I love Wellness. It really isn't too expensive, in reality. Unless you feed like Wal Mart food  Then I am sure comparatively it is lol.


I don't know anything about the cat version, but Kit's Wellness Core Ocean is like $16 for a 4 lb bag. But 4 lbs doesn't last a 15 lb dog very long so I usually get the 12 lb bag, which usually lasts maybe a bit over a month and costs me $39. There are quite a few other high quality dog foods that are cheaper - I would never feed WalMart food or anything like that! But Kit has grain allergies, so he needs grain free. He's also allergic to chicken, which means I can't give him the cheaper version of Wellness Core. 

It's worth it though. He loves his food and does amazing on it!!


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 13, 2011)

Dang! I realized I was being stupid though..my bag is 2lb and was $10!

I went online, and yeah for a 12lb bag it is $34. 

But I think I would still feed Wellness or I would feed Blue Buffalo. They both have great ingredients. Although I hate every Blue Buffalo Rep I have ever met. My petsmart when I worked at one went through 5. All of them insane. LOL.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2011)

It is funny how in a year one person can come a long way. I think that being able to see what mistakes you have made on your own in a huge sign of growth.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 13, 2011)

So, I am switching the rabbits food from Purina Show to Oxbow Timothy Pellets.

There are a couple of reasons. I have NEVER had a problem with PANR..it is a great food, and it is cost effective. It is also a high quality (and preferred) chinchilla food, so I have been able to be cost effective in that way. However, PANR is alfalfa based, which is not preferred for adult rabbits. Second, my rabbits seem to eat a lot of pellets, so switching to timothy pellets is the best choice. I will also be switching their hay from timothy to mainly Mountain grass, which occasional hay treats (Such as oat, alfalfa, ect)

The biggest problem I face, is of course, the cost. Oxbow is terribly expensive. Three times more expensive that PANR. The other problem lays is that the only non petsmart (where it is very expensive and only comes in small quantities) is from a rescue store that I cannot go to (For various reasons) However, I think I have solved that problem for my friend can purchase these items at the store for me. Or, I can order them online.

I am keeping the Chinchillas on PANR.

So this is how feeding goes:

Wyatt (kitty)- Wellness Kitten
Chewy, Anakin, Kinobe (Buns)-Oxbow
Valentine, Casanova (Chins)-PANR
Mice, Fat Hammie-On my own mix that I create
Reptiles-Mostly on an all mealworm diet (and crested gecko diet for the crestie)


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 13, 2011)

Do you have a feed store near you that carries Oxbow? They can order larger quantities in for you. Our feed store gets us 50 lb. bags for around $43.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 13, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Do you have a feed store near you that carries Oxbow? They can order larger quantities in for you. Our feed store gets us 50 lb. bags for around $43.


I don't really need the 50lb bag, esp since I am not using it for both the chins and rabbits anymore. But I will call my local store, because they might. I much rather support a bunny business though..only because all the feed stores here sell live animals. Mesa Feed Barn didn't (The main one I go to) but now they sell chicks and what not. I am sure bunnies are next.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 13, 2011)

I guess I should also post a personal update? lol.

So, my life has been hectic. In January, my scooter was STOLEN. Yes, stolen. I have been without a vehicle since. I was so angry and upset. The worst part is, they did it in a 1 hour time line. We saw the scooter, then an hour later I went to walk to the gym and it was gone.

But, it turned into a semi good situation in which my mother gave me some money to buy a car. I got myself a '95 Toyota pick up (Those small dinky trucks) for 1300. 

The problem is, I still can't drive it since I have to wait for my tax return to pay insurance, AND it is clutch..and I have to learn clutch. But it was pretty much all I could afford.

The truck is a bit beat up, but nothing bad. I did get 2 rabbit bumper stickers. One says "My rabbit is smarter than your honor student" and the other is the family like you see on most cars, but mine is 1 girl and 3 bunnies 

I also got a car magnet that is a paw and it says "Who rescued who?"

The truck is grey, but the front portion is like a primer grey. I was telling my mother I am going to paint zebra stripes on it. And, in all honesty, I am not joking! Zebra truck!

Then, James and I split up, sorta kinda. Were in this weird process of "not being together" but "Trying to work on it" but not really. If that doesn't make sense, welcome to my confusion. We did split up completely for awhile. It has been really hard, but there has been too many issues. He is still living with me until March 1st until he can find a place of his own. Which complicates things further. But were trying..we will see how things work out.

It is in fact why I decided to get a cat, just to let you know. LOL.

As for my job, my client has been extremely behavioral. So much we are going to try to switch providers to see if that helps. It really doesn't have anything to do with me..some children just get too comfortable with one provider then act out. Once I get the truck and start driving I should also start picking up some more hours at work, which I need.

I have an insane amount of school work. I am full time at the university. All of my classes but one are senior history classes. That means a lot of reading! And writing! My fourth class is a theory class, but we literally have about 50 pages plus of reading each week...and it is extremely in depth (It is again a senior women study class)

Then I have to take my language at the community college since ASU doesn't offer it at a time I can take. So I am more than full time (16 credits)

I am taking Sign Language. I need it for my job, as well as I plan to try to become fluent for future needs. So far I have been pretty good at learning, although I know I could be better.

With 5 classes, it is hard to distribute time. Esp since my language class only meets 1 a week. But it is going well.

I met another bunny person in one of my classes. Her and I are like peas in a pod! She is a lot of fun and has been making life a lot easier! It is nice to have someone to relate to.

Well I think that is it..lol in the whirwind of my life!


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 13, 2011)

I also wanted to post a link to Nine Lives Foundation where we adopted Wyatt from. 

They are in NEED of foster homes. I am hoping maybe someone from AZ will see this and consider adopting or fostering. 

http://www.ninelivesadoptions.org/


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very late, but here are some pictures of the animals with their Christmas presents! 

Kinobe did get more toys I promise, but for whatever reason I never uploaded the photos from them.



















This wasn't a Christmas present, but I did buy them this awesome tree a couple weeks ago. It is a big hit with everyone.


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your scooter! That stinks! I hope the police finds it for you and its still in good shape. I know AZ has a lot of auto theft. My family is all car people (own dealerships etc) so I hear all kinds of interesting stories when it comes to auto theft. 

Also I hope things work out with you and James, maybe you two just need some space? So him moving into his own place might be a good thing for you two. 

Your chins are adorable! And so are your buns I love Anakin! His fur really gives him such a cute lovable appearance.. I just want to hug him lol.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, its been over a month so were not hopeful :/ The area in which I live isn't very crime ridden (Although I admit it isn't the best by far)

Yeah I love Anakin! I am always trimming his fur to keep it out of his eyes.

Right now, his angora fur is lining (literally) the carept and anything fabric. Like a literal layer. It is insane!

I got some kitty pictures


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 14, 2011)

Myia09 wrote:


>



Okay this one made me think "Yes I'm mommy's princess, bow down to my cuteness"


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Haha so you get him gender confused too! lol! His original name was Sugar..which adds to it I think 

Poor kitty always gets called a girl! lol!

In other news,
I am tired of telling people how to take care of exotics..there are simple rules you do have to follow (especially with non mammals) and if you don't follow them...
Well guess what! They die!

I feel it is BECAUSE they are non-mammals they get treated this way. If we saw a rabbit being taken care of improperly, we would say something. But if a reptile or a fish is, we can't say anything. Or if we do, we get ignored.

I wish I had the power of Ren (RandomWhitaker) and everybody would listen to me 

Too many animals die because people are lazy, impatient, greedy, I don't know all the adjectives to describe them.

It is really bad with reptiles I think...I mean..there are pretty much a set of rules to follow..hot/cold side..heating...bedding...food...tank size...hides...check? Ok if you got those down most likely your reptile will be fine! So why do people insist not following it?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 14, 2011)

.... Cause they are stupid and know all....


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wyatt says Happy Valentines Day with cheesy fake rose petals!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 14, 2011)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Do you have a feed store near you that carries Oxbow? They can order larger quantities in for you. Our feed store gets us 50 lb. bags for around $43.
> ...


My feed store fortunately sells no live animals. They do sell the 10 lb. bags of Oxbow for $8.99. If the feed store carries any Oxbow products at all, they will usually order in anything you want. Mine ordered the apple-banana critical care I needed for Sparky.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 14, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> ...


Yeah that is cheaper. I forgot to call today. I def need to call.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 14, 2011)

So I am also trying to get all the rabbits to eat more greens. So far, it has been no luck. I bought some organic baby spring mix and cilantro. Chewy took a couple nips but that was it. :/






I also got these awesome towels and oven mit from target!






And, in bigger news,* I may become a foster mommy for Rascally Rabbit Rescue here in Mesa!* 

Yup! I think I have to fill out the application. After fostering Padme, I realized it is a good option now that we have such a big place. I am really excited!


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 15, 2011)

I feel so bad that I gender confused Wyatt! I'm Sorry! >_< He is indeed a pretty kitty.

I love the new oven mitts and cloths ^__^ I want a set


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 15, 2011)

Aw Chewy doesn't like greens? Crazy bunny! My buns go nuts for greens.

The towels and oven mit are awesome! I found really cute bunny kitchen towels on an online store the other day but didn't buy them because our kitchen has a frog/jungle theme and I don't think the bunny stuff would look so good in there lol. 

Exciting that you might start fostering! I wish I could, but the last time we talked to our landlord about it he wasn't too keen on the idea. Someday when we can buy our own place I definitely want to foster.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Well the greens last night were gone, and the morning greens were gone in an hour. They are getting used to it. They are only getting 1/8 of a cup of pellets. That isn't going so well. I feed at night and they are gone by the morning. But after all my research says that is really the way to go.

If you free feed I strongly suggest you stop! The RO library has a lot of good information why. I can't believe how unhealthy it is..but it's common place. 

It's amazing how many different ways of care there are. I am just trying to do what is best.

So, my mother received a dog from her friend. It's a lapso apso and chuiwawa mix. I prob butcherd the spelling lol!

We got into a yelling fight in petsmart over food. She wAnts to buy cheap corn food. I finally convinced her to buy wellness.

Tomorrow we go to get the rest of his supplies. I will get some photos.

I feel like it was I got a dog LOL

My mom got mr a t shirt that says "rescued is my favorite breed" it is really cute


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh my god! Everyone needs to go to Big Lots! They have TONS of rabbit things! I only got some (my mom got me most of it) I gotta go back and get a few more things, but I think I am going to go back after easter and see what is for sale then. But there are just a couple things I need to have 

Here are these adorable signs I got!










And a few more random things.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh my!!!! I'm definately going to have to check out my Big Lots. Way too cute!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL Target is exploding all over.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ahhh Alicia..that is where I got my oven mits and towels. Maybe I should avoid the area...I really don't have the money LOL. I am going to put some "spending money" aside for after easter sales 

So I bought Wyatt a really awesome light up cat ball. It lights up when you touch it. OF COURSE he ignores it! 

But it gets worse! I have a 3 level cat house..he ignores it

1 level cat house..ignores it

I have the feathers/toys on the end of the stick thing..ignores it.

Cat scratcher..ignores it

Catnip..ignores it

Laser pointer..ignores it

0.99 cent mice...goes nuts. 

Hahahaha. It is like REALLY WYATT? What kind of cat are you?

A butt I say 

So, feeding greens twice a day looks like it is costly after all..lol. It looks like we will go through the $6 (and $1 of parsley I add) tub of spring mix every week. Thankfully I bought two, which is what I will have to do.

I am upset however, that I bought some feline pine at petsmart because I simply CAN'T find it in cheap bulk here in the desert. 

Well it was 9.99 and I bought two bags. In the end, I only "bought one" because they have a rebate going on. 

But at Walmart it was only 8.30! That is a lot of money in the end! They even had 13.7 lbs of Yesterday's News for only 5.36 or something. I feel ripped off. It doesn't matter this time since I am doing the rebate, but still!


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Myia,

Haha I was coming in to peek and comment on all your pics and posts and then I got all jealous about all the cool bunnystuff you found at the store. Bah to you! Hehehe No but seriously, I love your pets. I especially love seeing your chinchillas. Long ago, I thought of getting one but I really knew nothing about them at all. In fact, I don't think I know more now than I did back then They are gorgeous though. What are they like? (No worries, not planning on getting one)

I love you comment about why you got a cat. Hehehe silly. I did the same when it came to Baloo really. I'm sorry to hear about all you've been going through. Here's to hoping this year brings you lots of happiness and inner satisfaction. If that makes sense... '

I am making the transition to more greens with the buns myself. I got lucky with mine though as they've taken to it easily. I'm glad yours are appreciating them more and more as well. Can you plant any herbs at your place either inside or out? I know you'd need to plant a ton to really save much money so I don't think it would help in that departmentbut it could be fun to do... I have a big herb pot and Maybelle likes to munch from it freely. It's a tad pricier to do so many veggies but it does save a lot on pellet in the end. I admit, mine aren't getting their veggies twice a day though. 

Well best of luck with everything! Looking forward to more pictures and news. :biggrin2:

Ps: my cat Houdina barely plays with anything made for cats. She much prefers bottle caps, straws, boxes, bags, etc. There's just no winning with them is there?


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hehehe  Thank you!

Chinchillas..are interesting. Most chinchillas are very, extremely independent. They don't tolerate being held..and not always want to be pet (or scratches is what you give them) but they are a lot of fun and absolutely adorable for the right owner!

I can plant some outside and hopefully they hold up in the AZ heat..I have tried before and I think I left them outside too long. It is becoming really expensive...our $5 spring mix will be gone by tomorrow..it lasted literally 5 days. 

But I can see the difference already...their eating habits, activity even.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 18, 2011)

So tonight is cleaning night/craft night. Two very contradictory things, right? 

I have a lot of little things to do here and there..dusting, picking up clothes in my closet (I have a walk in..and in the mornings I just end up tossing things around!) Basically odds and ends.

Then, I got some wood plaques and wooden letters that I am going to make name signs for the bunnies. I don't have the hangers for them just yet, but tonight I am painting them.

Then I am still working on my Beautrix Potter/Peter Cottontail scrapbook pieces..I bought some books and basically I cut out the pictures and make larger pictures. It usually has a cool turn out. I am keeping the first two I made. Now I am making ones for Etsy. 

I posted a topic of Chewys and Anakins dislike to the new diet change.  Of course I get picky buns.

Wyatt finally adventured out to the living room last night and this morning. I think he was afraid of Anakin, who on the first night Wyatt came home, freaked out and scared Wyatt. They both decided they were no big deals and were able to be around each other! 

Chinchillas are good!

I got a rack for the African Fat Tail geckos..its ones of those sterilte carts. Usually the new ones don't work because the gaps are too big and they can escape. This one I found at goodwill and works perfectly. Good news too, because I was housing the females together, and they did NOT like sharing food together. They were pretty aggressive and I had to separate them.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 18, 2011)

I posted on my topic, but here is a comparative analysis of pellets:

Purina Rabbit Show Alfalfa (What I was feeding)
Crude Protein (Min) 16.00%
Crude Fat (Min) 3.50%
Crude Fiber (Min) 18.50%
Calcium (Min) .0.70%

Purina Rabbit Fiber3 Alfalfa
Crude Protien Min 15%
Crude Fat Min 2.00%
Crude Fiber Min 25.00%
Crude Calcium Min 0.80%


Oxbow Timothy
Crude Protein min 14.00%
Crude Fat min 2.00%
Crude Fiber min 25.00%
Calcium min 0.35%


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 20, 2011)

My friend Sam and I made DIY houses and tunnels.















Decided to post some of the bunny items and houses.









Toy pictures: (I make most of my toys)


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 22, 2011)

I LOVE the houses and tunnels you made! So cool! Now that it's been a little less rainy, I'd love to make some of those for the outside play area for the buns. Very neat idea.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks! They were all scraps so it was economical. Wyatt the kitty loves them too! The sisal dropping down is a lot of fun for them. 

I bought ten bucks worth of greens and it only lasted ten days! So I bought seventeen dollars worth to try to stretch it to two weeks. The mix I am buying is a herb mix and has three new flavors for the buns they really enjoy. I also bought some green lettace and romaine to make it last longer.

Wyatt likes to try to steal the greens however. Yeah it sounds cute but is a pain in the butt! 

Casanova (chinchilla) coat is amazingly plush right now. It's the thickest and sorest it has ever been. I don't know if I ever told casanovas story but he was a former show chin (badly treated) so his coat has always been better than valentines, but for some reason it is plush right now. 

They still don't use those wheels...I hope they catch on :/


----------



## Nela (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww I'm sure everyone had a blast. :biggrin2:A buck a day isn't too bad but I am sure it all adds up very quickly I wish I could reach through the screen and feel your chinchilla. Lol. I hope they try out their wheels too. A treat inside still doesn't get their attention? I guess they can just grab it and eat it outside the wheel anyway...


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 24, 2011)

Well this morning I woke up to hear Casanova on the wheel for about 15 minutes straight. Which is fine! I think I might sell Valentine's Wheel and instead give him a chin spin, which is like a saucer. Some chins do better with those. 

I rarely actually give my chins "treats" because they are very sugar sensitive. Sometimes they get rosehips, but that is it. I "Treat" then with an applewood stick everyday to make up for it ;P

But if I put it on the wheel, they just go and take it off and chew on it, lol.

So, I got a new gate to keep the two boy rabbits separate..and of course what happens? I didn't tighten the door enough (It swings open) and they got into a fight..another one of those "death fights" where they kick/scratch each other on the stomach. It was a two second fight, but still scared the crap out of me. I don't care if they want to hate each other..but I wish they didn't want to kill each other!

So, Chewy is getting spayed next week. For those who don't know, she had a on going on and off head tilt. We got xrays and it seems for the past couple months it has cleared up. Our vet said not to spay her until we knew she was stable, because the surgery might be too stressful on her body. Well she got the okay in late november/early december, and the rest has been me worrying and procrastinating. I am just really worried about putting her under. So much. 

But it is scheduled (thursday) and I know it needs to happen. 

I wasn't really anxious with the boys..but Chewy I am


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 24, 2011)

You are doing the right thing.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 25, 2011)

I know. It is just nerve racking. This is my Chewy...I can't have anything happen to hear! But I have to say..I am soooooo excited for her to become potty trained after this...lol.

So, I am going to do a once monthly oxbow papaya tablet. I know that it is up in the air if they actually work, but as a treat who cares? They really aren't even more expensive than other store sold treats. So yeah :/

I got a really cool toy idea from online...you take a bird nest (for a canary, one that is covered) and stuff it with hay and other treats so they can rip it up. So I bought some (online, have to wait for them to get here) and I am excited to see how they work. 

I also had to order some new bene bac.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 25, 2011)

For whatever reason, my post was cut in half and I can't edit it. :?

I bought some treats today. The buns got some Oxbow Oat hay. They love it. I gave a small handful, and they ate it pretty fast. It is just going to be a treat because I haven't found a feed store that carries it, so buying a small bag at $5 isn't economical at all! I gave some to the chinchillas as well and they were less than impressed 

Has anyone seen the bags of Katyee hay with the "extra stuff" in it? At first I saw mint and marigolds, and I thought it was a good idea. Then I saw the papaya and apple ones! That much fruit can't be good! Teaspoon a day if that people! And heaven forbid they give it to chins...they are completely intolerant of sugar and that can be a nightmare for them. 

I also got them some seagrass chews. I was going to buy some oxbow "treats" but honestly I just rather make them at home. I am short a couple ingredients, but I am excited. 

I bought Wyatt some Pet Greens semi moist. I had bought him some of the hard ones and he likes them. He is iffish with the semi most ones. 

Tomorrow I have to go and search for Oxbow hamster food...then I am going to pick up the papaya tablets, and a new litter box for kinobe. 

Oh and that reminds me...I bought Wyatt some Avo derm wet food. For whatever reason it only comes in two flavors, deep sea and chicken. Well Wyatt doesn't like the chicken pretty much at all. I paid with a check, so I am not sure of the return policy, but I guess I will have to stick with the cans I have (A months worth supply, I like to buy in bulk) and then make a switch back to wellness canned. I just heard really good things about Avo derms wet food.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2011)

My guys get more treats than what is said so... 

My guys have healthy poops, they maintain healthy weight so I feed them my way.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 25, 2011)

I use the Kaytee hay with marigolds for my rabbits and tortoise, and everyone loves it. I have gotten the ones with cranberry as well (it was for thanksgiving) to no ill effect, though I fed a very moderate ammount. I think as a treat it is probably fine. I just hope no one is buying it and feeding it as their rabbits' main source of hay.


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 25, 2011)

I really like your blog. You have so many cool and cute stuffs for bunny.  How lucky they are ! hehehe


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Vircia! 

Ren, that is my hope too. But a lot of people don't understand animals like Chinchillas can't have those things, so that is my biggest concern! 

Well, I just finished my spreadsheet of animal spending..and needless to day, I am so amazed by it, I almost threw up 

Roughly about $500 so far this YEAR. In two months! 

I know it is high, because of Wyatt's adoption fee ($75) and his supplies (Food, litter, ect)

I also had to buy new heat cable ($72) for this year. 

And the chinchillas get bulk toys in the beginning of the year too ($110)

So once you discount those costs, it isn't abnormal. But since those costs are apparent, I am sick to my stomach! I don't even know how I got that money. And it also makes me realize how much I have depleted from my savings. 

Today I still have to buy a new litter box for kinobe and hamter food, but after that, the animals will have to do for awhile. Don't get me wrong; I bought a bunch of toys for them so far, I just need to rotate them. I also freshly bought bulk food, so I know that it will last (For the mammals) a good few months, and I bought over a months worth of cat food. 

This semester I met another rabbit person, and her and I are like peas in a pod..so I think we are bad influences on each other because all we do is buy pet stuff 

But wow..that is so much money! I only make roughly about $375 a week, if that puts it into perspective. 

I had a lot of money in savings, and now I don't. Obviously. So I really was a bit irresponsible. Now to jump on the responsible wagon again 

So, my brother is apart of the Hope Kids, and they have an event going on my Mother's birthday (March 12) and she really wanted me to go. I asked what it was..and she told me,

THE RODEO.

There is no way in heck I can go to that! I can't even see it on TV, the way they kick and abuse those poor animals! Even the horses they ride on aren't treated well. I was so upset because I felt obligated to go..correction..I was obligated to go, but thankfully James is going to go in my place.

He loves the Rodeo, and he has grown up in that "Cowboy" environment (He trains horses, ect). I was thanking my lucky stars!


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 25, 2011)

So I have to order my oxbow hamster online..which is annoying. I can't find it at any feed stores, pet stores, and my exotic vet place carries it for a ridiculous price. 

And I am going to ramble on about hamster food. Ready?

So, most hamster fourms say Mazuri is the best pellet. The often say that Hazel Hamster is the best mix however and can be mainly fed to dwarfs. Syrians get Mazuri pellet and Kaytee mix.

Okay, this is my problem for those who don't know. I have been making my own organic seed mix. I am not on my computer, so I don't have the exact list of what seeds I have. The reason I do this is because first of all, it is organic. Second, I know what my hamster is eating, and yes, my hamster eats the entire mix. I have never seen a need for a pellet, since most pellets are just a compound of those seeds.

Well, I decided finally to be safe than sorry. I rambled on in my previous post in my other blog that I don't want to feed soy to my hamster due to some research on soy being harmful.

Well what is the first ingredient in Mazuri? Soy. Look at these crap ingredients:

Mazuri:
dehulled soybean meal, ground corn, ground wheat, wheat middlings, sunflower seed, ground oats, cane molasses, soybean oil, dried beet pulp, dehydrated alfalfa meal, pumpkin seed, carrots

The second ingredient is even corn! Now, I guess corn is "okay" but I really don't want it to be the second ingredient in my food.

I think it was Ren who recommended another type of pellet, but I can't find it. I guess I'll just stick to oxbow.

Here is a list of oxbow:
Timothy Meal, Pearled Barley (Rolled), Oat Groats, Linseed (Flax) Meal, Canola Meal, Wheat Gluten, Millet, Ground Flax Seed, Canola Oil, Limestone, Salt, Dried Yeast Culture Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Copper Sulfate

Now, by itself it is a poor diet choice. Hamsters need seeds and what not in their diet. But as a basic supplement it works. I also feed greens and organic dog treats for their protein (Since they decided they don't like mealworms anymore)

I am nervous about the hamster not eating the oxbow at all as well. 

Well /endrant lol.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 25, 2011)

I personally think most commercial rodent pellets are basically crap. Actually, scratch that. I think most commercial pellets are basically crap, ingredients-wise. Really the only benefit at all is that they meet the required percentages of various nutrients, scientifically proven as integral to maintaining health. I just wish there was a way to balance that with ingredients that don't deviate radically from the natural diet, but unfortunately we heavily subsidize corn, soy, and wheat, so it's in _absolutely everything_. 

You're right that the Oxbow hamster is a better than Mazuri, at any rate; I've fed both and I found that the Mazuri was better accepted, but the hamsters' coats seemed nicer and I saw less obesity on Oxbow. I don't have any hamsters anymore (my mom kept Penny Dreadful and Captain Paul Watson because they were both too old and frail for the move) and didn't keep my hamster food recipe anymore, but I'm sure yours is good with how much research you've done


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Ren. So far it really works well with my current hamster. He was about 2 when we adopted him, and its been close to a year since we have had him. He had a rough start with serious mite problems (So much he has permanent hair loss) but continues to thrive. For awhile there it seems he was getting a little slow, but he is back at it. I would like to think it has something to do with my care 

My Dwarf hamster lived for 5 years. So I guess I got a bit of an ego LOL. 

It is too bad we have so many fillers. :/


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 25, 2011)

Where is Chewy?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 26, 2011)

haha to cute.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 27, 2011)

I am at the hospital for my brother. He was here earlier this week, and he is back unfortunatly. And they are scheduling surgery to have a cental line to his heart. Sooo yeah :/ keep us in your prayers. 

In lighter news, my friend Sam made some bunny treats with no honey or sweets. They came out great. The buns adore them.

I am already out of two containers of greens..it only took six days! Jezze at this rate I am going to go broke. I buy maybe 20 bucks worth of groceries a week, and they are literally taking half! Lol.

Target has awesome bunny slippers James said he get for me  they are really cute. They have pj's too but they are a tad expensive.

Wyatt is finally settling more in...he now sleeps cuddling in the morning and finally isn't afraid of the living room  

I can't wait to get good rabbit keeping...it should be a good book!


----------



## Nela (Feb 27, 2011)

Keeping you guys in my thoughts. I cannot imagine how difficult those times may be. I hope the surgery goes smoothly and that he is alright after. :hearts


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 27, 2011)

Hope you're brother is okay!!

Greens at the store here have really gone up in price lately...it's annoying. I feed a ton of greens too since I only feed very limited amounts of pellets.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. He is still in the hospital. He is getting a blood transfusion now. He has been cranky today but I don't blame him. I will keep you posted.

Anyways, in again lighter news, 

Chinchillas are not easy to care for! I use fleece liners but I only have one set. Our place has no washer or dryer so I have been hand washing the liners. Well needless to say, I may have slacked on it or a week. Which only hurt me in the long run because it took forever to clean this morning. I know I have to buy a second set, but the are expensive. I am just going to buy some thick fleece and use that. 

I received my Good Rabbitkeeping book and so far I like it. It isn't nearly has big or comprehensive as I thought however. I was really excited about the 'things to do with your rabbit' but all that was about was showing and a little bit of agility. I was hoping for a lot more!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 28, 2011)

I can't say I know how you feel. My brother was very ill but while he could have died from it I knew there was something to fix it. I have read when you posted about him and know you love him very much. It is not easy to see your little brother go through any kind of pain. I am only a text away if you need to talk.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 28, 2011)

Keeping you and your brother in my thoughts! 

Doesn't not having a washer/dryer suck? We don't have one either, ick.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys 

Tomorrow Chewy leaves to be spayed. I am pretty nervous, just because of her past head tilt. She leaves at 730am and returns around 5. James is taking her because I font drive and I have school. I have all her emergency supplies ready. I know spays can be tough so I am preparing for a lot of me over worrying and possibly crying, lol.

Then Wyatt goes to the vet Friday morning. I am pretty sure he has a kitty cold. Sneezing, one of his eyes is 'wet.' I am going to Dobson Ranch which takes care credit so that's good. I also have Shelter Care insurance so most of it wil be refunded. He is eating and drinking normal so I am not too worried. 

I will let you guys know how it goes


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2011)

Text away tomorrow is my day off.


----------



## Nela (Mar 3, 2011)

Thinking of you guys! Sending hugs and positive vibes.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Mar 3, 2011)

Hope well is well with your bunnies, kitty, and brother. That's a lot to worry about at once! Keep us posted.


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 3, 2011)

Good luck Chewy! I wish her a speedy recovery. I hope Wyatt and of course your brother are feeling better soon! 

Keep us updated.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I had a meltdown when Chewy left this morning...I cried and just laid in bed for two hours before I had to get ready for school. Haha it sounds pathetic, but yeah I was overwhelmed.

My brother is officially out of the hospital, but not out of the woods. He is still very sick, but since he is autistic it is hard to keep him in the hospital. His body won't take an IV (they have to ultrasound for a vein but then it keeps rejecting) so since he is on pills/liquids he was able to be home.

He goes back tomorrow for another blood count test, and start chemo on spring break. He should go into surgery for the heart central line pretty soon, just as soon as his blood counts are up.

Wyatt's eye isn't wet anymore, and the not so cute sneeze is less frequent, but I am going to take him anyways to make sure. I'll let you guys know how that goes and if there is any diagnose. 

I will of course post as soon as I get Chewy settled in today.

James took her, and he told me when the vet had her on the table she was slipping..the vet let go of her for a split second and she JUMPED into James lap..not fell or skidded, but a perfectly executed jump. I thought it was the most adorable thing I have ever heard.

Of course lets not forget poor Anakin! He is blue as bunnies come 

It is adorable but heartbreaking. He won't even leave his cage. I gave him some extra treats and I spent some extra time with him. Poor baby! I won't be gone long (about 4 hours) so when I get home I will make sure to spend some more time with him. He is going to be living in a doggy crate next to their normal pen. I want Chewy to have the pen so she can learn to use the litter box. So he is going to have a rough 1-2 weeks! Poor sugar!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 3, 2011)

Chewy is home. She is obviously uncomfortable, but doing okay. :/ I wish there was something I could do.

Wyatt's eye isn't wet anymore, and I have only heard a couple sneezes. But I am still taking him in.

I have a ton of photos to post


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 3, 2011)

(Pre spay)













Wyatt

















My new bumper stickers!





Bunny collection


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2011)

How is she today?


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 4, 2011)

Chewy has been drinking (although I am coaxing her) and she looks a bit more active, without being active (if you know what I mean)

She nibbled on some hay but only a couple..not really interested in greens. Need to also tempt her with some pellets.


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 4, 2011)

Cute pictures!

I hope Chewy is feeling better soon.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 4, 2011)

Look at this awesome stone english lop my mom got me!!!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 4, 2011)

So I took Wyatt to the vet today.

He has a mild upper respitory infection (kitty cold)

He was given an ampicillin injectable, and a 10 day supply of Clavamox drops.

Then we also had to flush/clean his ears (He had bad ear mites when the rescue found them, and when I adopted them one was really super dirty still, I was going to try to do it myself but it was worse than I thought so I am glad I had them do it)

Then he got his rabis vaccine which he didn't have, and although he is an indoor kitty only, if he was to bite a vet or something it is best we have the shot in the long run.

Then he also got a dewormer (Profender) because he didn't get that at nine lives either. Just a "make sure" thing.

They did waive the exam fee because Wyatt was a rescue 

Pretty awesome!

Now I do have insurance but I have to file a claim..so lets see how well this goes!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 4, 2011)

So because I have Shelter Care insurance I got a really good deal from pet tango..I got all these toys for $7. They are usually $5-$6 in the stores each.

So far Wyatt really loves the Whirly Gig. He has been playing since I opened the box 

He really doesn't like the wiggle worm.

You can see he was very excited about the toys...you can see his paws in the picture 

As for the fishes, Kinobe likes the fabric fray and is chewing on them, lol


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 4, 2011)

So I paid Wyatts bill with some care credit and some out of pocket...then I realized that it is Kinobe's gotcha day next friday! I had some credit on my last credit card...ugh. I spent it ALL. I really need to stop. :/ I am spending way to much 

BUT needless to say Kinobe was spoiled rotten. I mean spoiled.

He got a large unpeeled willow tent and a unpeeled willow tunnel. He loves willow and I thought it would be nice for him. I bought a little willow star to hang from the tent.

Then, I ordered a couple willow rings (For kinobe and the chins) and a mini bale of oat hay because Chewy loves oat and it is waaay cheaper to order online. 

Well usually I get excited...but my bank account is so deleted all I am doing is sulking, lol.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 5, 2011)

Chewy's stitches are almost gone. She healed so fast! She was more active today so she got to get out with Anakin. She is eating too, not as much as she normally does, but almost there.

Wyatt has been taking his antibiotics very well. I am so proud of him! He already has pretty much stopped sneezing.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like things are going well.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 6, 2011)

Wyatt is doing a ton better, his eye was still a little "Sick" looking (but not wet) but there has been no sneezes.

He also takes his medicene like a champ! I have no problems giving it to him! 

Chewy is pretty much back to normal and it has only been 3 days! Her and Anakin are getting free time together but I am going to house them seperate for the next couple days still. 

So far she still isn't using the litter box however. C'mon Chewy! This was the thing I was most excited for! 

Has anyone seen the hopper hideaway?
http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/hopperhideaway

I am totally dying to get one now! I think I am going to get Chewy one for her gotcha day in June.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 6, 2011)

I have one of those sitting out in my shed. I ought to put it together for the bunnies one of these days.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 6, 2011)

Great blog!

I love your bumper stickers, did you buy those or make them yourself?


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Dave! Actually they are from Bunny Whipped on Cafe Press 

http://shop.cafepress.com/bunny-whipped


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm so glad Chewy is recovering quickly. Love those bumper stickers!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Erika!

So within the next month I am getting my hamster tattoo finished. I have a cartoon hamster on my foot, and i'll be getting it colored in (it's a winter white hamster) and next to it will be a cartoon chinchilla. I am adding some blue in the background (Just to fill it in)

and above them it will be a banner that says "Rescue"

I am super excited! I have had this tattoo for 3 years and been waiting to figure out what to do with it, lol!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey guys. I no longer have a computer at home, so my only access is when I am at my mothers!

Updates..
Wyatt didn't need to go on another round of antibiotics. He is no longer sneezing, no eye drainage, and his nose is clear.

I really spoil this little guy. Since Wellness subtracted thier wet food, I have to keep him on Avo Derm wet food right now. I have about 2 months worth, then I can switch to Wellness. Wyatt only likes Avo Derm's Oceanfish (They only offer 2 kinds) and I think he will benefit from Wellness's variety of wet food.

I did buy him some of those "Healthy indulgences" Wellness packages with the gravy. He gets one a week on Fridays (Replaces his normal wet food) as a special dinner 

Well on Friday when I gave him his special dinner, about 2 hours later I made myself some food in the mircowave. He thought he was getting something so he kept meowing and meowing. I sat down on the couch and my leg/foot was dangling off. He jumped on the couch after my food and when he realized it wasn't for him he jumped off..and attacked my foot! He grabbed it with his claws and bit my toe!

What a spoiled brat huh?!

Chewy is pretty much 100% stiches almost gone. Not using the litter box, but I am still working on it. 

*It was Kinobe's gotcha day on Friday! 1 year! *

Yup! I posted earlier what I got for him. We haven't recieved our package yet, but I am hopeful we will get it by the end of the week.

Chins are good, mice/hammies are good, and the geckos are good.

Yesterday we went to the Glendale Invintational for PBR...I wasn't exactly excited to go,but the bulls were kept in ok conditions. There was things I really did not like though. :/

Well until next time!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 18, 2011)

Do you have one of those days where all your animals drive you nuts? UGH.

First, Wyatt locked himself in Kinobe's room last night. The geckos/hamster/mice are in there too so he likes to watch them. Well I thought I made sure he was out, but he wasn't! So he spent from about 12:30 pm until 6:30 am in there. I woke up (Only a half hour early) to hear him meowing. I was so angry!

THEN I finally made the 2nd bedroom into Kinobe's room. But we still have to have the bed in thier for when Jame's dad stays over (It is an air bed too)

Well Kinobe has decided to poop and pee on it. The poop does not bother me, it is the peeing! Now I have to wash all the bedsheets before his dad finds out. 

I have to comission James to go find cardboard boxes we can put up between the bed/NIC panels to prevent him from jumping on there.

The funny thing is, he is still using the litter box. Yesterday we switch him to a super large one from bunny luv rescue (in CA) and he is in fact still pooping and peeing in it.

Then FedEx told me my binky bunny package would be here yesterday, but it hasn't even left CA. I know they had a family emergency, but they shipped my package 5 days later then thier website said. So it is a pretty late package. 

Here are some photos of the set up for the bedroom. The Reptile cages will be gone soon as I am buying wall shelves for them











You can see the NIC panels prevent him from going under the bed. We just need to wedge in something high enough to keep him off the bed. 

Then I got some cute stuff from Target:

A bowl (We are using it to hold our keys)





Then this cute little magnet with notes. The magents say "they call it bunny love" "Hoppy day" and "Hop to it"





On Tuesday James and I had a wonderful day. We went to the Desert Botanical Garden, out to eat, to the movies, and out to eat again! We got student discounts and AAA discounts at the Garden, so we got in cheap. And we got into the movies for $4 for the both of us! The Botanical Garden was nice. They have a butterfly exhibit, and I was able to take this really awesome photo:






I thought it was pretty cool. Well, that is all for now!


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 18, 2011)

The Botanical Garden sounds nice  We had one of those really close to where I use to go to college and I always enjoyed visiting.

The bunny stuff is cute and Kinobe must be loving his new room! Ah air mattresses and bunnies don't mix well though...Chris and I use to have to sleep on an air mattress and the bunnies kept putting holes in it. Could you just get more NIC panels and make the fence around the bed go up higher?

What kind of shelves are you getting for the lizard cages? Post pictures when you get them all set up! I'd love to get some kind of wall shelving to hold my tanks but I'm always so paranoid that they'll fall or something.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't have any more NIC panels and I need it to be able to be temporary so when his dad stays over we can remove them. :/

He peed on the mattress yesterday though and I am running out of options. I have to drive around today and find some tall cardboard boxes to fence him out.

He is using the bed solely as the litterbox of his choosing. 

And it is SO frustrating because I am TRYING to do a nice thing for him and he is MESSING IT UP! I know that sounds insenstive but that is what it is 

If the boxes don't work, he can't stay in the bedroom. :/

I also got my order, and both my willow tent and tunnel where severly bent. I was able to get the tent to stand up and be in halfway working shape, but the tunnel is still so oval Kinobe can't use it. Quite dissapointed.






I am using white metal ones you get from wal mart. Lots of people use them with no problems!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 20, 2011)

You should check out a Sam's Club or a Costco for cardboard boxes, they might have some insanely huge ones that you can just have....like the ones that are 5+ft x 5+ft squared that hold pillows or dog beds or something.

I love the bunny room, by the way! And the new kitty is just precious! Where did you get him that kitty tree/house?


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 20, 2011)

I actually got it at Ross for only $25! It was a pretty good deal. They have 2 other styles as well, but I am glad I waited because Wyatt isn't a scrather at all.

My mom works at Lowe's so she is looking to getting me some too. I hope I can get them soon because I can't have him ruin the mattress


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow...that is an amazing price for a kitty tree. I want one for my kitties, but Tibi isn't a jumper and I don't know how much it will be used by Juju. I play with my kitties a lot with a laser pointer and they get cat nip inside of easter eggs and such....but sometimes I wish I had more stimulation for them. Juju loves to look out the window, but I wish I could have a "cat yard" - maybe when I move to Austin and we get a house there.

Awesome that your mom works and Lowe's and might be able to hook you up with boxes! Can she get you free cardboard carpet rolls (for tunnels), too?


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah it was really good. They had one that was just a house too that wasn't far off the ground. Wyatt doesn't like any of those..he only likes plush mice. I bought him a ton of toys and the little .99 cent mice is all he plays with. We also have that tunnel (its like a dog agility tunnel) we were using for the rabbits but Wyatt prefers it much more!

My next toy idea is getting one of those that "chirp" or "squeak" and see how he likes those.

I never thought about asking for carpet rolls! Daaaang! I'll have to ask!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 21, 2011)

I forgot to take photos of the new pen for Kinobe 
Basically I had 1 level NIC "pen" to keep him from going under the bed. So I added 1 1/2 more pens and so far it has kept him off the bed! Yay!

Good news about the willow tent and tunnel...Binky Bunny is actually sending me replacement ones! I am extremely happy at such great customer service  The tunnel is (afer more bending) big enough for Chewy/Anakin but still too bent for Kinobe.

Anakin LOVES the tunnel!













Because the tent narrows in teh middle, Kinobe doesn't really use it, but someone else has started to:





LOL. I will problably give the bent ones all to Chewy/Anakin and Kinobe the new, non bent ones. 

I am actually going to place an order with them again around the 15th of April because I am so happy with thier response.

I usually only have my camera phone, but I stumbled across this photo I took for possibly adopting a partner for Kinobe from Brambley Hedge. It's what Chewys/Anakins night time pen looks like. Nothign special, I just htought I would share a clear photo


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 21, 2011)

Errr I am kicking myself in the butt! I meant to order some whole chamomile flowers and roses for hay toppers, but instead ordered dandilion leaves instead of the chamomile! 

I don't have enough money to order them seperate either. Poo. I mean, I am sure it is just fine but still!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 21, 2011)

They should love them.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 24, 2011)

I started a blog about me eating green shakes (including daily recipes) and my transition from vegetarian/vegan. 

http://myiasgreenblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/0323-03242011.html?spref=fb


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 28, 2011)

Fat hammie photo! For those who don't know, before I got him he had a bad case of the mites he never in some places recoverd from. He is also very old, so you can see his fur is thinning.






I thought this was too adroable: 





And look at Bowie! He has grown so much! His kink still has never bothered him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 28, 2011)

Aww love the pictures.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 29, 2011)

I rescued a hamster today. Story here
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=64535&forum_id=5&jump_to=855950#p855950


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 1, 2011)

Del Mar (crested gecko) passed away today. 2 days ago, I found him really sick out of the blue. He was fine a day earlier. I put him in a smaller cage, forced some water, fed baby food (a sweet favorite) and as I thought he was getting better, today he had a pretty bad seizure and passed away.

I was going to take him to the vet today too as it is the first and I got paid, it was just too late. 

RIP little guy


----------



## hln917 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry about Del Mar. 

Haven't been on for a bit....can't b/l how big Chewy and Kinobe are getting!


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 1, 2011)

So so sorry about Del Mar!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your poor gecko  But good on you for helping out that little hamster!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks guys  I was hoping not to have any losses this year.

I called the vet to cancel and there were a couple things that could I have happened. I switched him from paper towel to coco bark in January (late) to see if that would help with humidity. Then last week I ran out of saran wrap that I wrap half his lid in to ensure humidity so he probably had a lack of humidity. I was still misting everyday and he had a water bowl, so I am not sure what is up. Just literally 2 days before he got sick I saw him eating some of his CGD.

The temps here in AZ have been fluctuating a lot (From 70's to as high as yesterdays temp of 99) so that might have been it too, although the room is kept pretty ambient. 

Right now its 7am and I have to drive to phoenix (Its a long drive for me, I have been taking the freeway to get to work, but this is about 30 mins of solid freeway, and major ones at that) to get my a/c fixed by the guy who I bought it from.

Then I am on call to work for my old company. It is nice, because you get $50 for just being on call, and if you do work, you get paid time and a half. However, I really don't have the energy to work..even though I really desperately need the money. Not to mention it is attendant care (elderly) and I am hoping I don't get a male (Caphetors Sp?)

Everyone is doing really good though, Wyatt is being a terror though..naughty little boy I tell you.

The buns are doing much better with timothy as their staple with oat as a morning treat. Much more poops actually.
Chewy is mostly pooping (about 70%) in the litterbox too. I bought a new litterbox that was 2 inches bigger with huge sides because I would catch her peeing in the box, but it would land outside of it.

I am hoping it will be soon she is using it more fully. But already the cleaning is better.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry about Del Mar.  *hugs*


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ugh men..need I say more? I just had a old guy friend text me..and manage to turn the nice chit chat into a gross sexual innuendo. Now for the weird silence he is going to have when I realizes I am not going to respond 

I used to think he was a good guy..until I found out (after a month earlier telling me he wasn't attracted to her) that he slept with my friend Annie who is engaged. Him and Annie dated in junior high, so there was some weird tension because him and Annies finance are in a band together (it is how they met) So yeah.

Anyways,

Wyatt LOVES his new blue buffalo wet food! Good Bye Avo Derm! He ate it all in one sitting; it took him a long time (hours) to eat all the Avo Derm. It also a nicer color ,and has some juices. 

I made some Potato salad for the hamsters, but I am going to post a thread on it on the off topic, since that gets more traffic 

I thought I might have to take my sister's syrian hamster to the vet..my sister (who is only 10) described some scary teeth problem but I checked her and they are 100% normal, and she is acting very normal. 

Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital was very nice and even gave ma phone consultation. 

Everybody else is doing fine


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey did you rehome the aft boy yet?


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 5, 2011)

James moved out  He packed most of his stuff and left tonight. 

This puts me in a really tight situation.. financially I won't be able to make it at all. But I know I will work it out somehow. :/

We discussed moving into a 1 bedroom if my apartment complex let me, but I don't think it is possible because if I did, I don't think I could keep Kinobe. He fights so much with Anakin I don't think I could put them back in a 1 bedroom. So I really have to try hard to keep this 2 bedroom 

But rent is really hard to make..if I don't get more hours at work, I would have to use ALL of my paychecks to pay just rent! I only right now make $375 every 2 weeks, my rent is $650 for just rent and water. Electricity is separate. I still am paying of my insurance and truck, have $250 in credit card bills...Sooo yeah. 

I will probably need to donate plasma again, which I am technically not allowed to do anymore. But I get $25 each time I do it, and you do it twice a week. That $50 week can make ALL the difference. I will probably be going in on saturday and monday's to do it.

Thank goodness I am stocked up on all the animal stuff right?

I know things will work out..just have to keep that in mind.


----------



## Nela (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm sorry Myia. If you think the one bedroom appartment can help, when I was in my small appartment, I built the NIC cage upwards. It was quite tall and I split it in two and each half had 2 levels, permiting me to keep buns separately in that cage. I think that if it can really help you a lot to get a smaller appartment, don't lose hope. That's the advantage of NIC cages, they are very versatile. *Hugs*


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm sorry. That must be so frustrating! My sister is actually in a very similar situation right now - is there anyway you can maybe get some kind of assistance to help for awhile? I know some people don't like doing that...but my sister just started getting food stamps which has helped a lot because at least she doesn't have to worry about how she'll pay the food bills now. She has two kids and makes just enough money to pay the rent every month, not the bills or anything else. I don't know how she does it sometimes, but she seems to be making things work out. I'm sure you will figure something out too!

You couldn't separate them in different rooms in a 1 bedroom apartment? Like maybe keep Kinobe in a random room like the kitchen or something, then don't give the other two access to that room?


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's what I did in the last apartment but it was sonstressful and cramped  I will hopefully figure it out. I did apply for food stamps so hopefully that happens 

Everything is so hard right now


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry Myia.  :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2011)

*hugs* A text away if you need to vent.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh where to start...
Well, the same day James left me, my truck got a flat. The valve was broken. Turns out ,all 4 tires are messed up. All different sizes, one was 2 sizes too small for the rim. All separated, 1 separated off the rim. Bent rim. Thankfully I qualified for their credit card and I have six months to pay it off.


Getting used to dealing with the loneliness better; getting used to it. Wouldn't say I am exactly enjoying it, but getting used to it.


Been trying to make money...it is tough because I have school and it impedes when I can work. I have May's rent covered, just need to concentrate on getting full time hours for June's rent.

Not to cause chaos, but my friend is re homing 3 of her female rabbits. I told her if Kinobe likes one of them, I'd take her. So tomorrow Kinobe might have a girlfriend. 
I will let you know if it happens. 
*
*


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2011)

Are they fixed? While I can understand him having a friend, I would be concerned with add one with everything going on. It is an added expense and room should you end up having to move.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yup that is why I didn't want post anything about it. I understand concern; but anyone knows that a pair is nothing more than 1 rabbit. It is virtually the same. Not to mention I previously posted that I had stocked up (I buy in bulk) all my items. And yes they are fixed.

The only reason why I am not making rent for May is because I am a junior in college and I am in school twice a week for almost 10 hours a day. Can't really work full time when half your work week is gone. School ends in 3 weeks. Myia starts working full time. 

Just forget I said anything.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 10, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Are they fixed? While I can understand him having a friend, I would be concerned with add one with everything going on. It is an added expense and room should you end up having to move.


And I am not moving. I am staying in the apartment as noted on FB. I am really in a bad mood right now, so i don't mean to come off rude. I am wanting to come off "Please respect my decisions and you should know I have best interest in mind." 

I didn't go out looking for a rabbit. She came to me desperate; she has foreclosed on her home and is moving with her 3 children to an 2 bdrm apartment. 

If I was really naive I would take all 3. And knowing how kinobe is, he may not even like any of them (or show promise) and I told her I couldn't unless they showed promise.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2011)

No offense taken. I feel for her. Not an easy thing to go through. It is how Chibi ended up at the rescue.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 11, 2011)

Have you considered getting a roommate that can help pay the rent? Maybe another student or something?

I hate seeing you having to live like this - but I do understand where you're at.

My prayers are with you..


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have too many animals for a roommate. Paying rent isn't an issue, like I said, I just need to be done with school so I can work!

Well, he seemed to do best with a BEW lionhead/mix with floppy ears. They just cuddled at the ladies house. But when we got home, in Kinobe's territory, he was more aggressive. So at first I was upset because I thought it would all be over!

But this morning we did a quick session in nueteral territory and it went well. He was a bit on the defense but no problems.

She on the otherhand has some human issues. She is very extremley skittish and thumps more than any rabbit I have ever met. I thought Anakin thumped alot. She has a bunch of fur in her face so I cut it so she could see, hoping that was partly the reason why she was so skittish. So not only is thier bonding between them, but serious bonding issues between us!

She is very cute and I hope it works out. But if it doesn't work out with Kinobe...I have a fleeting suspicion Chewy and Anakin would welcome her in just fine


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 12, 2011)

PICTURES. :3


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 12, 2011)

I was going to say...it sounds early on to have her in Kinobe's territory already. I would keep things in a neutral area for awhile first. 

My Barnaby is like that - very nervous/skittish and thumpy. He still thumps a ton and will never be the friendliest rabbit in the world towards humans, but he's very happy with his bunny friends and has gotten friendlier since we got him.

Congrats! I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of her. What's her name?


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 12, 2011)

Well he is territorial of the house is whst I meant.... she is in a cage in the hallway and he wasn't happy about it


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay guys  We did a bonding session last night in a neutral territory and it went pretty well. He will lunge/bit her (not hard) but that is it. No humping or chasing. It is weird! 

Photos!














After a hair trim:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2011)

She looks like a white version of Wyatt.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 13, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> She looks like a white version of Wyatt.


Wyatt is white?! lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL I said she looks like the white version of Wyatt. He is blue.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 14, 2011)

I just died.... cuteness overload!!!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 14, 2011)

Way too freaking cute! Good thing you are so far or there would be a bunnyknapping for sure! :inlove:

Hopefully Wyatt will realize he is a gentleman and welcome her home


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 15, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> LOL I said she looks like the white version of Wyatt. He is blue.


Ohhh YOUR Wyatt LOL.

Well, bonding is going GREAT :toast:

So great, the past FOUR hours they have been best friends..even in HIS territory! 
I DO have pictures, and a video (or two) but I am at a public lib and can't post them..will have to wait for tomorrow! 

Story: We have been doing twice daily bonding sessions in a nueteral space (my bedroom) 

So at first he would raise his tail and try to nip her. Then after a while of that, they started sitting together. Well, she is really skittish so sometimes what I knew where gestures from Kinobe of love; she was scared (probably because just earlier he was trying to nip her! lol)

But then...they where in her litterbox (in the crate) snuggling! Then, after hours (about 3) of that, I went to go put him back into his room, and her have space of the hallway/my bedroom...well I saw they were lying at the door for each other..

So I took a big RISK...a naughty risk (experienced bunny people will hate me for this) but I let her in the room with him. After about 2 seconds of Kinobe freaking out (but not attacking her) he became calm. Right now they are in the maze haven relaxing together! 

Amazing huh? I am going to go ahead and move her crate into the room for awhile and see if it keeps going well  

So happy!


----------



## butsy (Apr 15, 2011)

wow she is ADORABLE !!!, hopefully everything turns out alright between them  goodluck !


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks! I posted a bonding thread under "Nutrition and Behavior!"


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 15, 2011)

D'aw, very cute.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Follow Kionbe's and Leia's bonding here!

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=64918&forum_id=48&jump_to=860287#p860287


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Some random pictures 

Hiccup:


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey guys.

Life here is hard, but going. I hopefully might have work on saturdays soon, which will be nice. I am officially am out of school May fifth so I can start working then. I have rent covered till June, so that's what I am working for. But things are looking hopeful.

I am having a hard time with bonding Leia myself. I know it has not been long, but she is so skittish. And she isn't very affectionate to Kinobe either. She is better then when she got here, but still. Idk. I wanted a bun I could bond with as well....not another independent rabbit (like a anakin...but even he has affectionate manners.) I reeeaalllyy want an Affectionate rabbit...or a friendly one... :/


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 21, 2011)

Myia, There's still hope. I struggle with bonding with Cinderella. She was at the shelter for so long she's afraid of everything. She is now bonded to Houdini, who is such a clown, and he is starting to help her relax a little. I give her pets every day wheather she likes it or not. For a while I had to chase her around before I could corner her, but she would get her hug! Lately she is starting to relax more and will eat if I offer her something. She even let me pet her last night without the chase, I just stroked her while she stayed on the ground since she didn't run away. I don't think she will ever beg for snuggles the way Becky does, but I have hope she won't run in terror like I am going to eat her either.

Hang in there. With patience she hopefully will come around and be able to be affectionate in her own way.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah don't give up hope! It took me literally years to feel like I had developed a bond with Barnaby. When I first got him, he was so skittish he wouldn't even take a treat from me. It took me like a year to get him comfortable enough with me that he'd take a treat from my hand. He's so much friendlier towards me, and only me, now. It makes me feel kind of special because he doesn't want anyone else going near him, but he'll run up to me now. <3 He still may not be the friendliest rabbit in the world but he's made in insane amount of progress. Sometimes, with rabbits, it just takes a loot of time.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. And I know that..I keep reminding myself of that..but I know my Kinobe..and I don't think she is right for him.

He is always grooming her, never back. She doesn't want to lay with him, or cuddle, or anything. Idk. She is so idependent. I just don't knwo what to do.

My SPCA got a huge mix breed bunny that I am in love with, and would probably work really well with Kinobe. So that is an option...but I am not sure what to do :/


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 23, 2011)

Aw I'm sorry things aren't working out as well as you hoped. You know your rabbits best and I'm sure whatever you decide you will make the best decision for them.

I seriously wish I lived closer to you...if you decided not to keep Leia I would have loved to take her in. I'm not really in the market for any more rabbits, but I've always wanted a BEW, and the way you describe her she sounds so similar to my Barnaby (who I absolutely adore despite the fact that he's also not a very friendly rabbit).


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah I am having a really difficult time with this, for those who aren't on my facebook. I have also loved all of my rabbits right off the bat..with her I don't. That sounds awful, I know, but it is how I feel. I have decided to give it at least a couple more weeks and see how it goes, with Kinobe and Me.

Anakin isn't a friendly rabbit either, but he still shows signs of love sometimes. I guess having 3 independent rabbits maybe is too much for me? I know I more likley want a rabbit I love too.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 23, 2011)

It makes sense. You did a great thing taking her in even just to see how it goes, but it's hard to think about taking care of a rabbit for the rest of it's life when you don't love/connect with it.

I'd give it more time too if it where me, but that's just my opinion. I've been in your position before where I wasn't crazy about a new pet right off the bat, and in time things did change and we did eventually make a connection - I couldn't picture life without them now (I won't name names haha).


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 23, 2011)

I know how you are feeling about Leia. If she isn't the right bond mate for Kinobe, then she just isn't. Sometimes it is hard to bond with pets that you don't have a connection with. 

I, personally, am not connected with Molly...but I know Morgan loves her and she loves him and they work super well together, so I am okay with not having a connection with her. I do get jealous of her sometimes (still!!) because Morgan used to be so bonded to me and now he isn't. They are just an "old married couple" who'd rather give each other attention, then get human attention (unless treats are involved). With saying...having Sawyer in the house is awesome because he craves our attention. So, I now have a bunny that I can give attention to and he actually loves it, so its rewarding. And I'm rambling!

Anyway....I hope you can find a bunny that fits both you and Kinobe really well.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay..so I am writing a research paper so I am so sick of writing excuse me for the briefness  lol

Last night I spent some time with Leia and I found her grooming Kinobe. Then, she really warmed up to me. She refused to be pet or touched, but came up to me on multiple occasions. I have to say - my heart melted a little! 

Then, I went to clip nails and I noticed Anakins 2 outer nails where red, swollen, and dry and one had dried blood (they were both very short)

Fearing infecion, I took him to the vet today. The vet said it looked like he ripped both nails otu at one point (WHEN?! I NEVER NOTICED!) and they were growing back normally, so no need for antibiotics.

So relief there. But then, I showed him a picture of this bump Kinobe has on his ear from where he was bitten by Anakin. The previous vet (I no longer go to becaue they suck so badly) said it was fine. However, this vet (One of the best here in AZ) said he was very concerned about it.

So now Kinobe goes to the vet on Friday morning. So hopefully it isn't anything serious.


----------



## Nela (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope it's nothing serious! I'm glad things are a bit better with Leia


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2011)

Glad things are better with Leia. 

Dallas(RIP) and Wyatt had/ve bumps in there ear from previous fights and nothing ever came from it.


----------



## Myia09 (May 1, 2011)

Okay, updates.

Kinobe went to the vet. The bit/wound has a small infection. He is on oral antibiotics for the next 10 days and topical antibiotics. Otherwise a clean bill of health.

I also got some critical care and some probiotics that are made specifically for rabbits (I was able to put it on my care credit thankfully)

Then I knew things weren't going to work out with Kinobe and Leia. Leia isn't boxed trained, and Kinobe stopped using the box as well. Completely. Then it seemed like a bad match again..he would asked to be groom, she would ignore, he would groom her, she would walk away. If he tried to lay down with her, she would move. They are NEVER together. My rabbit friend Michelle has taken her in as a permanent pet, and it worked out great.

So on Saturday I took Kinobe to a Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue adoption event.

I really wanted him to bond to Savannah. You can see her on their adoptable page: http://www.bhrabbitrescue.org/adoptables/adopt.htm

He did well with her. She is a bit shy, but he wasn't aggressive or anything.

Then we tried Nicky, and they just ignored each other.

But we gave Kinobe a break, and during that break, Savannah and some massive wax build up on her ear where her leg is disabled. I cleaned it myself, and it seemed to bother her (I am sure it itched like crazy) so when we put her back in with Kinobe while he was SUPER gentle, she was so upset she would just run away.

I decided that I would need to go back on a different day and try again. 

Then it seems my normal Fat Tail Gecko might have slight Metabolic Bone Disease or something of the sort. Her lower jaw sticks out slightly farther. She isn't weak or sick. Her cage mate is fine. I dust crickets every 2 weeks and provide pure calcium in the tank always, so I am not sure. But I will have to wait till the end of May to take her to the Vet as I just took 2 rabbits to the vet!

Life is crazy, as normal, it is my last week at school and I have a lot of writing to do! Hope all is well with you guys.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 2, 2011)

Sorry about your gecko. How are you not the animals but you?


----------



## Myia09 (May 8, 2011)

More updates:

Kinobe's ear has healed 100%. There is some scar tissue, but it looks so much better.

Yesterday Savannah came home. The bonding session went well, and I have high hopes. But also, I am keeping her no matter what. She really put a dent in my heart!

I spent a TON of time with her yesterday and this morning and we are like two peas in a pod. I mean..we have bonded so well. It is like Chewy and I type close. She is such an amazing bun.

She did her own little version of binkies this morning and I swear it is so amazing to watch her get around! I have a camera so tomorrow there will be TONS of photos I promise! 

Leia, is being bonded to a friend's pair. One of the rabbits in her pair is really old and the other is young. We already did 1 session and it is going great. I have really high hopes that it will work out between the three! 

I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Myia09 (May 9, 2011)

Photos of Savannah:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=65408&forum_id=1


----------



## undergunfire (May 18, 2011)

More Savannah pictures :biggrin:! She is sooo adorable - I hope to meet her one of these days! How is the bonding going?


----------



## Myia09 (May 29, 2011)

Where to start?

First, Fat Hammie has passed away  He was about 3, so he did live a good life. I am still getting used to it..it has been about 4 days. It is odd not playing with him and feeding him at night. I will really miss him.

Hiccup is doing extremely well and fur is completely back and has gained weight. She is cage aggressive but fine once out of the cage.

I actually got a hold of a 55 gallon tank that was supposed to be fat hammies. But since he passed, it will be Hiccups. I don't want to put the mice in it because of ventilation.

Crouton (mouse) had a eye infection that was treated and cleared up. I switched bedding and put them in a wire cage that is completely ventilated. But now Olive's eye is swollen. So it is a bit frustrating. The vet recommended the wire cage so its completely aired out. 

The snakes are good, the geckos are good, except my blazing blizzard leopard gecko (gale) lost some weight and isn't gaining it back. I am not sure what is going on, but I am a bit concerned. Picking up some roaches for her tomorrow.

Kinobe and Savannah have bonded and are now living together.

Savannah developed a small sore hock on her back foot (her good foot) but I am putting some healx soother cream and some TLC. Put some fleece blankets down as well.

I have started volunteering with Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue. I had an adoption even yesterday that went great and one of the bunnies was adopted. I volunteer every Saturday. Twice a month at an adoption event, the other two at the center.

Other than that, I have been working but life is pretty good. Just getting through things.

I have tons of photos for you guys.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 29, 2011)

Yay new pics! Kinobe and Savannah make a great couple. 

Congrats on the new volunteer work! Sorry to hear about Fat Hammie. Three years old is indeed a great age though.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 29, 2011)

So sorry about Fat Hammie...RIP little guy.

I hope Olive and Gale are feeling better soon!

Congrats on the happy couple - that's awesome that Kinobe and Savannah bonded. Savannah looks so soft...someday I want to adopt a mini rex.


----------



## Myia09 (May 30, 2011)

Here are some photos of Olive's eye. It looks probably worse than what it is. I am using a saline solution to keep it clean twice a day.


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 3, 2011)

Update: Olive's eye is looking a lot better. While not completely open, it is no longer red and is def progressing.

Taking my leopard gecko to the vet tomorrow, will let you guys know how that goes.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 5, 2011)

*hugs*


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 5, 2011)

Bad, bad news everyone. 

Gale has lost 20 grams. The vet thinks it might be Cryptosporidium (crypto) which is very bad. We sent a fecal sample to test.

Crypto is very bad...and contagious. Even if the gecko survies it, it never goes away and requires daily medicine and care for the rest of thier lives. 

Here is an sheet written by my vet (He is qualified as AZ ONLY specialist in reptile care by the American Board of Veterinary Practitioners) and will have an article published about crypto later this year.

http://azeah.com/Care-Sheets.asp?id=267

If you read it, you will understand why I am worried.

Right now we have her on Enroflaxacin and Ronidazole to help fight any bacterial/protozoa parasites there might be as well, ad well as liquid calcium glubionate.

She is also on a liquid diet. Please keep Gale and I in your thoughts that the test comes negative and she recovers.


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hopi and Pima the fosters:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=65912&forum_id=1


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats on the fosters! They are cute 

So sorry about Gale though. Crypto is nasty, I hope she tests negative for it.


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 7, 2011)

All of Gale's medications:





Syringe feeding her food:


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bunny update: I have moved the fosters into the bunny room. It has gone well, Kinobe gets mad at Savannah if she checks out the boys, but other than that they are okay. 

Pics


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 7, 2011)

Videos:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 7, 2011)

their so lovely. do they not chew the wires or carpet?


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well the wires where only un-protected because I had to talk the bulky covers off to move the xpen. But so far they are not chewers on anything that I noticed


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 12, 2011)

Good news: Crypto test came back NEGATIVE!


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 12, 2011)

HAPPY 2ND GOTCHA DAY CHEWBACCA!

2 years ago you changed my life FOREVER. I love you so much!


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 15, 2011)

That is great news for Crypto! Happy Gotcha day anniversary Chewbacca.


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 3, 2011)

Okay, I have some updates.

First, I have bad news. Both of my kingsnakes have passed away. They died because of bad feeders-the frozen mouse was either sick when it was killed, or was frozen unproperly. My corn didn't eat that day, and he is still alive, and the conclusion my vet and I have come up with is the feeders where bad. A fecal test was given to the corn and it came back negative for any problems. I did get the feeders from a new store too. I contacted the store, and they said they would check their stock and offerd me some store credit; but it just isn't the same obviously. It really is sad that someone could be so reckless when they have lives at stake-but often that is how it goes in reptiles. I was extremley upset..after gale it just doesn't seem fair.

Then, I have adopted 4 hamsters. Yes, 4. Story is, I adopted the first, Noodle, a Robo hamster, from the Humane Society on a Saturday. They have been overwhelmed with animals, and had been calling me. So I said yes.

Here is noodle:





Then THE VERY next day, a vet clinic called and told me they had 3 diabetic brothers who nobody (rescue organization or otherwise) would take in, and they would have to be put down. Well, I couldn't say no. So here is Sugar, Maple, and Syrup 









Hamsters can still live a long time with diabetes. It just takes a special diet, and weekly testing of the urine. Just a little time and effort, which unfortunatly, not many people want to give.

Then I have a short term foster for my rabbit rescue, Ariel. She got spayed and developed a hernia which was fixed two weeks ago. Then she got a jaw abcess and has stopped eating.  So I am taking her in for the next two weeks for some TLC. She is on metcam, proviable, and critical care syringe feeding. She has lost weight, but she ate pellets last night which is a good sign. This is the photo from the resuce, tomorrow I will have to post personal pictures 





So now I am at 3 fosters, 1 cat, and 18 exotics!

The other two foster bunnies, Hopi and Pima, are doing very well. At 6 years old, they are much more relaxed and easy going. The tilt is still about the same.

Everybody else is doing great!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jul 7, 2011)

Ungh, so sorry about your snake. We had an issue with bad feeders recently too - we were using up the last of our frozen, and the fuzzies must have had something wrong with it, because two snakes regurgitated them, the one who didn't died, and the two who regurged needed to go on antibiotics after developing really foul-smelling, bright green feces (which is often a sign of salmonella) and losing weight. We lost a GORGEOUS Argentine boa baby, tres upsetting. So glad all future feeders will be raised here under stringent care conditions and pre-killed fresh from now on.

Also glad to hear about the no crypto diagnosis. Having dealt with it once was dealing with it too many times. I hope your gecko is feeling better asap.


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, it was really upsetting  and the gale, the leopard gecko, actually passed away  her cagemate is still living though.

I have some updates on Ariel. She went into surgery, and it was worse than they thought. It extends under her chin to the other side. A tooth was removed. She is eating, but still a little rough.



EDITED BY MODERATOR PER Myia's request...


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 13, 2011)

UPDATES:

Ariel is healing very well. She is even eating fresh greens, although not so much hay. 

She is also 100% litterboxed trained! 

However, she has developed a wound on her right hip that got progressively worse:

I take her in the vet tomorrow.



Right now the bunny room is split in half, but I may split the other foster's (Hopi and Pima) so she can stay a bit longer if I need to take in Kitten (Another foster with medical issues)


----------



## Myia09 (Aug 29, 2011)

I should update! 

Fosters:
Ariel just went back to surgery today to get the teeth completely removed. She did very well and is now relaxing 

I've got big news about Hopi...HE'S UPRIGHT! That's right! The tilt bunny is tilt no more! This was about 3 weeks ago. Very happy about it!

I've actually adopted a nother bunny, Clover. I am in the process of trying to bond her with Chewy/Anakin. She got bit on the lip from a a nip from Anakin, so last week I took a break. This week we start up again. 

But she is a keeper regardless..she is a lap bunny. She will sit and watch TV and give me kisses all night! Absolutely in love with her! 


















Everybody else is well. Wyatt is doing great, the reptiles are good, and the hamsters are good and Maple, Sugar, and Syrup are all good on their blood sugar levels.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2011)

I still want to gecko nap the geckos.


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Dec 10, 2011)

I know you have some lovely chinchillas and was just wondering if you know of any awesome forums for them like this one?


----------

